# Intermittant SVN Issues...



## JamesElstone (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Not sure if this is the right forum section, but:

Intermittently I'm experiencing "HTTP Response Truncation" error messages when using `svnlite checkout https://svn.FreeBSD.org/...`.   Experienced ~10 of these errors in the past 12 hours...

I'm based in the UK, and svn.FreeBSD.org resolves to 213.138.116.72 (Bytemark) here.

While `svnlite cleanup && svn update` overcomes the issue, is there a way to ask svnlite to retry or automatically continue in such event?

Would anyone know what is causing this issue either?

Kr,

James


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 22, 2016)

Typically if there are any unplanned or planned outages they are announced on https://lists.FreeBSD.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-ops-announce.  I haven't seen anything announced but if you have a repeatable test case a PR on https://bugs.FreeBSD.org (services -> cluster administration) would be appropriate for reporting the issue.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 22, 2016)

The easiest thing to test would be to install the real devel/subversion and see if it has the same problems.  That would help locate whether the problem is the program or something with the network or repository.


----------

